# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  who uses the sauna precontest, and to what degree does it help you?

## stayinstacked

I was always taught not to do this as it depletes your body of needed water and nutrients. However, I'm having a very difficult time dropping anymore weight, despite carb cycling, healthy fat intake, and an assload of cardio(min. 1 hr/day, usually incline treadmill at 3.5mph) I'm an experienced competitor, my diet is good, I'm just having a tough time making a certain weight class. Anybody do this and does it effect your look in any negative way(ie: looking flat, depleted,etc)??

----------


## MrMent1on

> I was always taught not to do this as it depletes your body of needed water and nutrients. However, I'm having a very difficult time dropping anymore weight, despite carb cycling, healthy fat intake, and an assload of cardio(min. 1 hr/day, usually incline treadmill at 3.5mph) I'm an experienced competitor, my diet is good, I'm just having a tough time making a certain weight class. Anybody do this and does it effect your look in any negative way(ie: looking flat, depleted,etc)??


I use it every competition ands it works great forme. I only use it about 3 weeks out up to my competition, keep in mind that I'm a black guy, so I dont need it as much as a white guy. I know o fdudes who uses it just before prejudging however I never found the time to try that.

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

Would you do this after cardio or lifting?
What changes did it make I would assume just water loss correct?

----------


## MrMent1on

> Would you do this after cardio or lifting?
> What changes did it make I would assume just water loss correct?


I use to do it actually before my workout. i've not read anything that stats that its better after workout. Yes it pulls water out and brings out those veins like crazy. this is th eone reason why guys choose to hit the sauna just before prejudging.

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

Cool, but what about hitting the sauna after using either pro tan or dream tan? Wont you have to reapply?

----------


## doctorherb

> keep in mind that I'm a black guy, so I dont need it as much as a white guy.



WTF? Sorry, but that's just asinine.

----------


## MrMent1on

> WTF? Sorry, but that's just asinine.


Maybe your reading it wrong bro. I'm talking about tanning here.

----------


## doctorherb

well, the thread is about using a sauna, but no biggie.

----------


## stayinstacked

> WTF? Sorry, but that's just asinine.



I believe he means that darker skin looks more defined in general, so for white guys definition olays a huge role when standing next to a black guy. Nothing rascist, I get where he's coming from.

----------


## MrMent1on

you know what, Its my mistake..... your taking about sauna, I dont know what I'm thinking.. I'm thinking you are talking about the tanning salon. my bad, thats what I was referring to, this is why I said guys use it just before prejudging, lol. my mistake.

----------


## IBdmfkr

lmao.. wtf?

So how about some comments on the "sauna use" before contest? lol I'm 4.5wks out myself.

----------


## WEBB

i used it beofre prejudging and then again between shgopws and i found i thelped a lot...obviously not enough, but it stiii helped my lower back the most....i just went into my hotel room bathroom, shut the door, turned on the hot water in the tub and placed a towel under the door....sat on the toilet and was in there for 3 30minute sessions...

----------


## stayinstacked

see, I usually dont use it, and havent in the past. Alot of guys told me that it wasnt good to cut too much water or lose too much by using the sauna unless it was right at the last couple weeks. But I'm on a tight schedule as far as weight loss goes to make it into my class.

----------

